# Coming soon



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not really fond of bud pictures... But I had to share my excitement 
with you guys 
So hum..let's play the guess the hybrid name game! lol


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 15, 2013)

It's your avatar!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

nope! It's not my "used to be Bouley Bay now probably Acker's Charm"
But they do look the same at that stage...


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

one more...


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

..and another one... lol
sorry for all the pics. It's the first time that I can witness the blossom of
a phrag and I'm finding that to be very amazing


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 15, 2013)

It's fun to watch them unfurl, the really long petaled ones can change by hour!
Is Grande a parent?


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

Mine isn't a long petaled one (well sort of, since it has Grande as a parent ) ...
But I'm still go outside and look at it every hour.. lol


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 15, 2013)

The petals aren't changing as much as the dorsal & synsepal!
Grande x kovachii


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2013)

You're right! It's Phragmipedium Frank Smith ...Well that was easy.. or you're very good :clap:
It does look a lot like the Incan Treasure..must be the longifolium in Grande that gives that shape to the petals...
the dorsal and synsepal are huuuge compared to the petals..but the flower hasn't finish opening yet. It might get better


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 15, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Trust me I'm not that good, why can't I take a lucky stab like this & win the lotto?! I thought I saw Grande, caudatum & at one point longifolium but that last pic with the huge dorsal & synsepal - it had to be kovachii! It will be interesting to see this flower on the 3rd-4th blooming, keep it up! :clap::clap:


----------



## Silvan (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks 
I'm a tad disapointed, but I've learned, like you, not to judge a first blooming phrag... so I'll keep hoping for a better shape the next time around.. As you're
keeping faith on winning the lottery one day


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2013)

Is there another bud?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd take it off and wait for the second bud to open...


----------



## Silvan (Jun 17, 2013)

I think there's another bud coming, but it doesn't seem to be for anytime soon (look at the third and fourth picture)..
As for cutting off the flower, I think it's a bit too late for that. I should have cut
the stem when it started growing, as I knew that it might be a poor flower since I've neglected my plants the last couple of months..but curiosity got the
best of me.. 

And beside, the flower seem to start looking a bit more decent,...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2013)

It certainly is in a pretty environment!


----------



## willamblera (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting all those pictures of that lovely phrag opening. I've never seen one open before so I've learnt something new today.


----------

